# Tu presencia me reconforta



## StratotakU

How would you say "Tu presencia me reconforta" in Latin?
In English would like this: "Your presence makes me feel better".

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pinairun

StratotakU said:


> How would you say "Tu presencia me reconforta" in Latin?
> In English would like this: "Your presence makes me feel better".
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 


 "Præsentia tua me reficit"

Please, wait for better opinions


----------



## StratotakU

I will do so, thanks for the help!!!!


----------



## Joca

Pinairun said:


> "Præsentia tua me reficit"
> 
> Please, wait for better opinions


 
Maybe:

"Te praesenti, valeo."

(When you are present, I am well.)

Again, keep waiting for a better solution.


----------



## Hamlet2508

Joca said:


> "Te praesent*i* valeo."



te praesente satis valeo 
te praesente bono animo sum
te praesente bonam spem habeo

praesens mihi solacium praebes


----------



## Joca

Hamlet2508 said:


> te praesente satis valeo
> te praesente bono animo sum
> te praesente bonam spem habeo
> 
> praesens mihi solacium praebes


 
Yes, that's right, Hamlet. The ablative must end in e rather than i, because the adjective functions as a verb in this case. Thanks for this reminder.


----------



## StratotakU

Hamlet2508 said:


> te praesente satis valeo
> te praesente bono animo sum
> te praesente bonam spem habeo
> 
> praesens mihi solacium praebes



What's the difference among these 3 forms? I'm not a Latin student, so I'm in the need of all useful info .
Also I would like to know which is the definitive one.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Joca

StratotakU said:


> What's the difference among these 3 forms? I'm not a Latin student, so I'm in the need of all useful info .
> Also I would like to know which is the definitive one.
> Thanks a lot.


 
te praesente satis valeo - in your presence (your being present), I feel very well/healthy/powerful

te praesente bono animo sum - in your presence, I am in high spirits
te praesente bonam spem habeo - in your presence, I am filled with hope.

praesens mihi solacium praebes - (let me ask Hamlet to translate this last one.)


----------



## StratotakU

Joca said:


> te praesente satis valeo - in your presence (your being present), I feel very well/healthy/powerful
> 
> te praesente bono animo sum - in your presence, I am in high spirits
> te praesente bonam spem habeo - in your presence, I am filled with hope.
> 
> praesens mihi solacium praebes - (let me ask Hamlet to translate this last one.)




Greatly grateful!!!! You've all been a wonderful help. Just one last question, "Praesentia tua me reficit" works as well, right?


----------



## Hamlet2508

Joca said:


> praesens mihi solacium praebes - in/by being present you comfort me



"praesentia" as a noun is never used in classical antiquity
if you are dead set on *reficit*
you could work your way round by saying
*animum meum praesens reficis*
regards,
Hamlet


----------

